# Direct Tv Spot Beam Map



## tcass (Aug 24, 2003)

Does anyone know where I can find a Directv Spot beam map showing thespot beam coverage for locals? I'm trying to find out if New Orleans locals would be available in Jackson, Miss.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

They are on 119 sat TP 23. I don't recall if I receive that beam or not.

Will check to see if I can receive it. It might be possible.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Check this post at dbsforums. They have a map that indicates that it is possible.

http://www.dbsforums.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?threadid=38155&highlight=new+orleans+directv+spot

However, let me check when I get home to see what signal strength I get off that spot. I will post the strength once I get back.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

My signal strength on 119 TP 23 is 95 on my TiVo receiver. It appears that you could get the signal, especially according to the map shown in the other post. 

Now, all you would need is a valid New Orleans market address...


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

tcass,

Just wanted to check and see if you were able to get NO locals in Jackson.


----------



## reubenray (Jun 27, 2002)

If that is the case then I should be able to get the New Orleans locals in Biloxi.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

Absolutely.


----------



## kykid (Jun 24, 2004)

Why won't DTV sell me other locals that are available within my spot beam area, I would be willing to pay for both. I live in EKY and must endure WVA locals. I have called and they will not even do this.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Because the law only authorizes a set of local channels to be rebroadcasted back into only the market from where they originate. So, since you are in eastern Kentucky, and receiving locals from West Virginia, you must live in the Charleston-Huntington market. And those are the only locals available to you.

Later down the line, if there are other local channels that are "signficantly-viewed" in your area, you may be able to receive them by the end of the year.


----------



## gor88 (May 9, 2003)

kykid,

Greg is right. DirecTV cannot knowingly give you locals from a market outside of the one you live in. The only way to get neighboring locals (right now) is to change your service address to one that exists and is inside the market whose channels you want. For more info, use the search option and look for "moving" or "move".

However, you might be able to get significantly viewed stations this year or next.

Visit the following post and click on the following link:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showpost.php?p=360228&postcount=1

Click on either the first link for the PDF document or the second link if you have Microsoft Word.

This document is shy of 500 pages long. In the Word document, the stations that you MIGHT qualify for when significantly viewed is made available starts on page 171 for Kentucky. Simply scroll down until you find the county you live in. This should give you a general idea of stations that may be offered in the future.


----------

